# Gefälschte E-Mail-Rechnung im umlauf



## rudy24 (25. Juli 2014)

*Gefälschte E-Mail-Rechnung im umlauf*

Hallo, ich hab heute die eMail erhalten, ich war erst geschockt aber ich hab eine Seite gefunden wo mehrere betroffen sind. Ich dachte mir vielleicht sind von euch auch welche betroffen und ich schreib das mal hier in die News

Dankeschon fur den Einkauf mit uns jetzt! Ihr Einkauf wird in kurzer Frist verarbeitet. 

DIE ZAHLUNGINFORMATION

Die Nummer des Einkaufs: K295589018
 das Bestelldatum: 7:30 Donnerstag, Jul 24, 2014
 Die Adresse der Kunden: ( da stand nur meine Mail Adresse) Die Gesamtebestellung: 6734 EUR 

Erhalten Sie bitte ihre Warenrechnung herunter

Drucken Sie den link gegebene hoher um zu erhalten mehr Information uber Ihre Bestellung.

Gefälschte E-Mail-Rechnungen erkennen: Wichtige Merkmale - Spam Info
Ganz unten die Kommis


----------



## beren2707 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Rechnung im umlauf*

Anmerkung: In die RuKa damit, wie die anderen "Betrugs-Mail"-XY Threads auch.


----------



## bschicht86 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Rechnung im umlauf*

Mich beruigen nachträglich immer 2 Gedanken:

1. Dass ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nix gekauft habe
2. Die miese Übersetzung

Im Link findet sich gern mal ein Virus oder Trojaner. Da Win7 ja eine virtuelle Maschine besitzt, habe ich mir oft getraut, einen angefügten Anhang mal live anzuschauen. Meisst sind es "riesige" exe-Dateien, wo aber nur ein Bild oder ein Textdokument sichtbar wird. Den interessantesten Text, den ich dadurch erhalten habe, war, wie Banken sich Geld aus dem Nichts erschaffen


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Rechnung im umlauf*

Ich verstehe immer nicht, warum da immernoch so viele schokiert sind, ich bekomme jeden Tag solchen Spam.


----------



## rudy24 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Rechnung im umlauf*

War meine erste


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Rechnung im umlauf*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer nicht, warum da immernoch so viele schokiert sind, ich bekomme jeden Tag solchen Spam.


 
Du musst dir deine Potenzpillen mal woanders bestellen.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Rechnung im umlauf*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst dir deine Potenzpillen mal woanders bestellen.


 
Ich kauf die immer bei dieser russischen Firma, die mir dauernd irgendwelche Dödelverlängerungen anderehen will.


----------



## Edding (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Rechnung im umlauf*

Wann setzt sich endlich mal die Digitale Signatur durch ? gefälschte emails im Namen von XYZ würden so leicht erkennbar sein


----------



## PaulTheBro (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Rechnung im umlauf*

Ich bekomm auch ständig sowas. 
Gut, dass das automatisch im Junk Ordner ist.

Nur komisch, mir wollen sie imemr Geld schenken, ich sei der Nachfahre irgendeines Prinzen und muss ihnen 200 Euro Transfergebühr zahlen..

Dafür bekomme ich anschließend unendlichen Reichtum!


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Rechnung im umlauf*

Bei mir waren es eine Zeit lang verschollene "Freunde", die mich seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr gesehen haben, jetzt todkrank sind und mich gerne noch einmal sehen möchten blah. 
[Anm. d. Red. Ich bin 21 Jahre alt].


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Rechnung im umlauf*

Mir versprechen sie immer nur ganz viel Ehre, wenn ich ihnen Geld überweise. Sie liefern auch direkt. 

Meistens reicht aber schon ein Blick auf den Absender: Auksburg
Mittlerweile gibt man sich nicht einmal mehr beim Betrügen Mühe. Einfach traurig...


----------



## Magogan (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Rechnung im umlauf*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es eine Zeit lang verschollene "Freunde", die mich seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr gesehen haben, jetzt todkrank sind und mich gerne noch einmal sehen möchten blah.
> [Anm. d. Red. Ich bin 21 Jahre alt].


Aha, du hast also eine Zeitreise in die Zukunft gemacht. Wie sonst willst du erklären, dass die dich 20 Jahre lang nicht gesehen haben? Pass bloß auf, dass die Kommission für temporale Integrität davon nichts erfährt, die sehen das nicht so gerne.

Ich bekomme nur immer Werbe-Mails, aber nichts von irgendwelchen Prinzen oder angeblichen Rechnungen und so.


----------

